# Rhino Vipers



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone in the UK have a breeding pair of rhino's or does anyone know anyone with some that is not on the forum?


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Pilbara reptiles had one in a while ago.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> Pilbara reptiles had one in a while ago.


Have just sent them a email, do you know the owners name by any chance?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Warrington pets and Exotics had them on there website not verry long ago.

They still do??


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Warrington pets and Exotics had them on there website not verry long ago.
> 
> They still do??


Just sent them a email aswell! hopefully i can organise something with either shops.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Razorscale said:


> Have just sent them a email, do you know the owners name by any chance?


I believe its Chris.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a breeding pair of west african rhino.s


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> I have a breeding pair of west african rhino.s


Have you introduced them for breeding this year yet?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> Have you introduced them for breeding this year yet?


They were intriduced in december wich is the breeding season for gaboons and rhinos


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> They were intriduced in december wich is the breeding season for gaboons and rhinos


I've read different, is she carrying?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> I've read different, is she. .


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> I've read different, is she carrying?


I put them together on the advise of the bitis man lol. But i believe she is yes swelled alot now refusing food and upturned basking some time


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> I put them together on the advise of the bitis man lol. But i believe she is yes swelled alot now refusing food and upturned basking some time


Im not saying im right, but if you got advice first hand your prob right, you know the cr*p that gets written on the net, thats good to hear also!! hopefully she pops loads out for you : victory:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> Im not saying im right, but if you got advice first hand your prob right, you know the cr*p that gets written on the net, thats good to hear also!! hopefully she pops loads out for you : victory:


yeah here.s hoping. But the mortality rate is high in baby rhino.s iv been told


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Andy,
Well done , sounds like she's gravid to me .
The window for breeding gabs and rhinos is quite large and varied . Most will breed sometime between oct-Dec . But in certain areas of Africa there are two rainy seasons and I had one male rhino keen to hook up in June.
Cheers,
Al


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Andy,
> Well done , sounds like she's gravid to me .
> The window for breeding gabs and rhinos is quite large and varied . Most will breed sometime between oct-Dec . But in certain areas of Africa there are two rainy seasons and I had one male rhino keen to hook up in June.
> Cheers,
> Al


Hi Al 
hows things?
Yeah im hoping she is as this is first time breeding them. 
If she does drop any i.ll be calling on you for advise so i dont loose to many


----------



## buggs (Dec 28, 2010)

spire ridge reading have a rhino.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

buggs said:


> spire ridge reading have a rhino.


Do they have a website or a sales email address do you know? cant seem to find one on the net.


----------

